# any feed turmeric powder??



## fuzzle (31 January 2014)

Hi has anyone ever fed turmeric to horses, just read on a post that this is good for gastric ulcers and artheritus n horses humans and dogs, so intrested what you think xxx


----------



## NellRosk (31 January 2014)

I started my slightly stiff boy on it on Monday and he was very fresh in the arena last night! Not sure if it's long enough to make a difference though so shall persevere. Have you joined the fb group? Got loads of info and testimonials on there


----------



## Joanne4584 (31 January 2014)

I have ordered some to try on my arthritic gelding. I joined the group on Facebook. I can't wait for it to arrive so I can see if it helps him.


----------



## fuzzle (31 January 2014)

wow it sounds good worth a try, im not on FB, but could anyone tell me where they bought it from so i can buy some for my old mare thankyou soooooooo much xxx


----------



## asbo (1 February 2014)

I feed it with the pepper and oil, took about 5 or 6 weeks but made a difference to my lad x


----------



## lea840 (1 February 2014)

I started feeding my cob on it 2 weeks ago and my friend started her Friesian on it at the same time... Well what can I say, the results have been very good so far. Coblett & Friesian have both  been on Glucosamine for 12 months, with a small improvement in their way of going.

I tried it on the recommendation of the chiropractor who came out to the horses 2 weeks ago, she was telling us about her 32 year old horse that the vet wrote off 6 years ago and told her to PTS. She did some research and tried her horse on Turmeric and has never looked back, he has gone from a PTS case to full time work 6 days a week.

Any way, we started the girls on the Turmeric 2 weeks ago and with in a few days noticed a difference, Friesian was much more forward going and rider having to work less to keep her going. Coblett started doing a lap of the school before settling to eat her breakfast (which she has outside in the school whilst I muck out) 

Yesterday I let Coblett out into the school for her afternoon play and she was like a spring lamb, vertical wasn't the word ha ha she was diving about everywhere, rearing like I've never seen, bucking and generally having a ball, playing on her own 

The swelling in her back feltocks has reduced more each day, still apparent but no where near as bad.

Its important that you feed the Turmeric with oil and pepper, it wont absorb into your horse without, so you would be wasting your time feeding it. 

I started off with a teaspoon of turmeric, a glug of oil and 10 turns on the pepper mill (It has to be freshly ground pepper, not pre ground stuff) now she is on a tablespoon, 15 turns on the pepper mill and a good glug of oil.

I trotted coblett up for the chiropractor on Thursday when she came to do her 2nd treatment, 2 weeks ago I almost had to get a schooling whip to trot coblett up, on Thursday she trotted me up the yard


----------



## Joanne4584 (1 February 2014)

I got my turmeric from The Asian Cookshop. I ordered it on Thursday and it arrived this morning.


----------



## lea840 (1 February 2014)

Yes it's much cheaper to buy it from the likes of the Indian/Chinese wholesalers... I bought 3kg for £4.47 last week, great value for money


----------



## Shutterbug (1 February 2014)

I use it on my 23 year old Welshy and my 13 year old WB who has mild arthritic changes in his hock.  Hes usually quite stiff over winter but hes rather spritely this year.


----------



## fuzzle (1 February 2014)

You have all been great help!!! just bought some from Asian cook shop £10.99 for 5kg!!!!!!  amazing price!!  will do what you say with the oil and black pepper and will keep you posted how i get on with it xxxx


----------



## paulineh (1 February 2014)

My mare has been on it for just over 4 weeks and I think there is a slight improvement but as my fields are flooded and  very muddy they are all fed up of this weather and are all just mooping around.


Have had my little dog on it and I have been able to see an improvement as I have been able to reduce his Previcox.


----------



## irishdraft (1 February 2014)

I have started both my horses on it for different reasons, the mare is not keen but eating a little with her fav food, oats but my geldings has been on it for about 2 weeks, today a bit of his sarcoid fell off so whether that was the turmeric, i dont know, shall see what happens with it.


----------



## lornaA (5 February 2014)

Has anyone a link to the face book page?


----------



## asset2004 (7 February 2014)

lornaA said:



			Has anyone a link to the face book page?
		
Click to expand...

https://www.facebook.com/groups/415313751866609/

HTH


----------



## p87 (7 February 2014)

I've been thinking of trying it, there was a recipe on the facebook page for home made turmeric horse biscuits! How much do you all add to their feeds? Does it depend on horse size or what you are trying to treat?


----------



## TrasaM (7 February 2014)

I've just started feeding it to me  I mix it with cocoanut oil and ground pepper. Shape to into little pellets and take with water..that way I can avoid tasting it. Only day 3 but I'm hoping it'll help my psoriasis and achy bones.


----------



## p87 (7 February 2014)

TrasaM said:



			I've just started feeding it to me  I mix it with cocoanut oil and ground pepper. Shape to into little pellets and take with water..that way I can avoid tasting it. Only day 3 but I'm hoping it'll help my psoriasis and achy bones.
		
Click to expand...

I've been thinking about it for me as well, I have an auto immune disease and with it comes muscle wastage, sore bones, joint pain and a whole host of other things that cause me to struggle physically on a daily basis. Not sure if I'm brave enough though


----------



## TrasaM (8 February 2014)

p87 said:



			I've been thinking about it for me as well, I have an auto immune disease and with it comes muscle wastage, sore bones, joint pain and a whole host of other things that cause me to struggle physically on a daily basis. Not sure if I'm brave enough though 

Click to expand...

It's ok so far. I made the mistake of making the first pellets rather large and had difficulty washing it down lol..almost choked! I'm using 2 tsp of turmeric powder and 1 of cocoanut oil and ground black pepper then mix to a stiff paste and roll into small pellets! I noticed the packet ( tescos Asian food section)  said cook before eating but looked on the internet and opinion is mixed. I've no adverse reaction to what I've used so far.  So if you fancy joining me in my experiment it'd be nice to have company. I should have checked my elbows before I started because I don't know whether I'm imagining it but I'm sure they feel less sensitive already..fingers crossed eh xx


----------



## Kaida (18 February 2014)

I have a feeling that the scientific side says that cooking/heating improves absorption but is not necessary. I suspect it will have it on the packet because it's classified as a food but who knows


----------



## TrasaM (18 February 2014)

Kaida said:



			I have a feeling that the scientific side says that cooking/heating improves absorption but is not necessary. I suspect it will have it on the packet because it's classified as a food but who knows 

Click to expand...

I found some instructions on one site which suggested boiling it in water or milk to make a paste and drinking it as a tea..yuk. So far I've had no adverse reaction so I might experiment further. One of my larger and persistent psoriasis patches has definitely slowed down and is looking a lot better. Ohhh..i hope it works. Ive tried so many things on it over the years and it's just kept getting worse.


----------

